# TAG Maintenance Costs



## m0ss (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello.

I was wondering how much the 2 year maintenance and the 3-6 year maintenance (overhaul) costs?

I couldn't find it on the website.

Have you guys sent your watches in for maintenance according to the recommended schedule? How was your experience?

Thanks.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

There's no 2 year, normal is 5 to 6 and it runs approx. 400 USD. It's not an overhaul, just a clean and oil. Overhaul
is used to make it sound impressive so the cost doesn't seem so high.


----------



## tomsimac (Jul 3, 2011)

Lots of hype. For some 7-8 years is OK
Depends. IF watch is running and not losing time, don’t sweat it. I learned that from the Rolex AD. 
Not saying an expensive watch should be ignored. Sometimes it just pays to be cautious. Invicta, never in most cases.
Tag.. Yeah, especially the crown and threads on autos. Nothing worse than seeing water in the case.


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

There are probably lots of qualified and skilled watch makers who do the same work it for a fraction of the cost and a fraction of the time.

If its just a movement cleaning and lube then local would be my choice. Around here an 'overhaul' costs anywhere from 100-140USD.

If you need new tag parts (anything but the movement), local guys wont be able to get them, so send it to Tag.


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

Here is the price list from the website. It is not easy to find. Go to the page by clicking the link below and then click on TAG Heuer price list. It is a downloadable PDF.

Customer Service > Customer Service > Customer Service Centers - TAG Heuer, Swiss Watches and Chronographs - TAG Heuer swiss avant garde since 1860


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

I JUST had my TAG Carrera CV2010 serviced, complete overhaul with a case reburbishment. Took a month and 5 days to get back. 559.00. I just got it back 3 days ago. Looks like new and running better than it was when i bought it.


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

kgod86 said:


> I JUST had my TAG Carrera CV2010 serviced, complete overhaul with a case reburbishment. Took a month and 5 days to get back. 559.00. I just got it back 3 days ago. Looks like new and running better than it was when i bought it.


Did you require any new parts or is that base line price?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

tpd80 said:


> Did you require any new parts or is that base line price?


No other new parts were required at all. It was all standard, and I really cant get over what a suberb job they have done. They are my new best friends, customer service was even amazing and very diligent with thier calls back.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

kgod86 said:


> No other new parts were required at all. It was all standard


so did you find out what happened to your crown/crown-stem?


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

kgod86 said:


> No other new parts were required at all. It was all standard, and I really cant get over what a suberb job they have done. They are my new best friends, customer service was even amazing and very diligent with thier calls back.


I feel if you don't need any warranty work done or genuine TAG parts are needed but just to get the movement overhauled and serviced, a local qualified watch maker is the place to go.

Going to a jeweler who has an inhouse watchmaker you can build a rapport with is valuable to me. I know the gentlemen taking apart my watch has 30,40 even 50 years of experience doing so unlike when sending it to the Tag Heuer black-hole of a service center you don't know whos working on it and they don't care who its going back too. I'd hate to have my watch stuck with the trainee or "new guy". It also takes weeks if not months to get the watch returned.

Ive read a lot of horror stories about the service centers. I just feel you'll get better quality of work going to who you know is experienced and they know that the customer will be coming back to the stop to pick it up.

If TAG is sloppy and they scratch the dial, case or band they probably know most customers will eat it and not send it back and wait another 4-8 weeks to see get it back again because its such a big hassle.

Not to mention going local is much more cost effective.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes it was snapped due to force, but I stated no other parts were needed because It was a 0.00 charge for the crown and labor was included in the listed overhaul price.


----------



## pmarun (Dec 11, 2014)

Had my Tag Link Srviced 2 years back and last week it stopped working all of a sudden. Took it to the Service center, now have a 2 month waiting and 500 USD in repair charges as they need to have a part flown in from Switzerland. 600 $ maintenance on a 1500 $, 8 yr old watch. Not worth it. I have cheaper quartz watches running for 10 yrs with only battery replacements. My ignorance, I thought swiss watches were supposed to be maintenance free. Like any machine they have to be maintained. Only issue is that the maintenance is pricey.


----------



## peenoise (Sep 5, 2012)

pmarun said:


> Had my Tag Link Srviced 2 years back and last week it stopped working all of a sudden. Took it to the Service center, now have a 2 month waiting and 500 USD in repair charges as they need to have a part flown in from Switzerland. 600 $ maintenance on a 1500 $, 8 yr old watch. Not worth it. I have cheaper quartz watches running for 10 yrs with only battery replacements. My ignorance, I thought swiss watches were supposed to be maintenance free. Like any machine they have to be maintained. Only issue is that the maintenance is pricey.


its a fact, if you want a mechanical watch, there is a maintenance cost which is unfortunately very high compare to a quartz.

if you want a low maintenance watch and more accurate, go for a quartz.


----------



## User326144671 (Oct 12, 2021)

Guest said:


> I JUST had my TAG Carrera CV2010 serviced, complete overhaul with a case reburbishment. Took a month and 5 days to get back. 559.00. I just got it back 3 days ago. Looks like new and running better than it was when i bought it.


 If it runs better it means the time is running faster and you have less time and less time=less money😆


----------



## kevinkar (Mar 29, 2008)

peenoise said what I'd have said. While I have several automatics, the only one I have ever gotten serviced is the Omega Planet Ocean Chronograph as it is pretty pricey, I bought it used and wanted to level set it now that it's in my possession. So I paid that price. I have never serviced my Seiko Sumo or SKX but they have not needed it and are both pretty "young". I doubt I'll service them any time soon.

I have all quartz TAG-Heuer watches (2000 and 6000 series) and have never had them fully serviced but I have had them cleaned, had the gaskets replaced only, and had them pressure tested, all at an AD, when getting batteries changed. Since my AD closed, I started buying my own gaskets, got watch tools and have been replacing my own batteries. No pressure tests but I don't dive with them. I am pretty sure they'll last the rest of my life. So quartz, while some may need a service now and then, seems to be pretty bulletproof in my mind. All of mine are getting close to 30 years old and are running fine. One does have some chrono pusher issues but I don't wear that one much and just have that one in its box in a drawer.

Autos, a bit more finicky and probably ought to be treated a bit better than quartz but my quartz watches are all ticking fine and accurately.


----------

